# Desktop Icons appear with question marks on top of them



## Pammers15 (Nov 21, 2001)

Desktop Icons appear with Question marks 
I tried the suggestions you posted previously in this thread, but my problem is slightly different. Many of my desktop icons appear with question marks on top of the icon itself. The icons still work when you click on them, but they don't look right obviously. Also, I noticed the only icons affected by this are the cd-rom games that have been installed or internet trial icons. Oh, by the way, the computer has the Windows ME operating system. Thanks so much for any help. 
Pam


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Problems with incorrect icons are often due to corruption of the shelliconcache in c:\windows. If it is deleted Windows will rebuild it on rebooting.

This is a "hidden" file, so to do a Find Files search for it you must first have "show all files" checked in Folder Options>View.

Once you find it, right click on it and delete it. Then reboot.

An alternate method of rebuilding is to restart in safe mode. Then return to normal mode. To start in safe mode you must press and hold the ctrl key immediately on restarting. Then choose safe mode from the boot menu.


----------

